# New Ork Nobz



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

New nobz commin' out. It's a possibility that they can get bitz for Flash gitz aswell. 
Enjoy


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

they look pretty cool actualy but id like to know how much they cost and what stuff you get in the kit eg power klaws and how many


----------



## emperor (Apr 2, 2008)

those 'uge choppas look awesome!


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Agreed, the choppas are sexy!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> they look pretty cool actualy but id like to know how much they cost and what stuff you get in the kit eg power klaws and how many


They're comming out in early 2009, so I know just as much you know
mate.:wink:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Saw some of these at GD and they do look excellent. In particular I like the fact they have thrown in Clan back banner poles, gonna have to see if I can do some trading with other OrK players at release, will be wanting as many Deathskull ones as poss, and pretty much none of the others.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, those are crazy... especially the big choppas! It would b nice if they came with klaws too though. I might just convert my own klaws out of those choppas!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty sure that Power saw would be an equivilent to a Klaw, bit like an equivilent Ork chainfist, well I'd use it that way anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh those big Choppas look ace.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow is it me or do orks keep getting better in looks geeze!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

these make me really want to start an Ork army!! Now I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Iceman8352 (Sep 21, 2008)

It will be awesome to have some new Power Klaw/Big Choppa models for my army. Currently, I'm running five of the same Nobs w/Klaws in my army, as well as some Fantasy Orks with great weapons. Definately looking foward to these. Especially the one with a saw blade.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

*whistles*
I'm pretty sure even a marine would have some kind of response to those beauties; those are really sweet axes.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hellskullz said:


> *whistles*
> I'm pretty sure even a marine would have some kind of response to those beauties; those are really sweet axes.


I believe the response would be:

ARGHHHHH!!!!! It HURTS The Pain The Pain, I want my mommy!:wink:


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

There are other pictures floating about of new stormboys and other models for the special characters which are all to the same awesome standards.

Ork heaven these days.

I don't like the battlewagon much but its still bloody great because the kit will have so many pieces that it will easily lend itself to conversion. What you don't like you can change.

Very sweet days for ork players.


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

i really cant w8. i might just hold on till then to start my ork army. do u think there will be like a new box set tht comes out with them, u know like a battleforce type thing?


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*Wow*

Wow, I am impressed that the word 'wait' is considered so long that it needs to be abbreviated to "w8". Still I suppose that is a 50% saving so thumbs up for economy there mate!

er...m8?

Anyhew...

Those Orks are fantastic. Ever since Brian Nelson got his hands on these guys and made them a little less cartoony the Ork and Orc models produced by GW have gotten increasibgly large and menacing. I love the Orks from AoBR and I have really enjoyed the variety of painting the formal marines as well as the untidy and rusty Orks.

Roll on early '09! That's what I say. Perhaps I will restart my greenskin collection after all...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice looking models. The orks are getting some top notch stuff (except the battle wagon, we won't talkabout that one....).


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sweet, can't wait for all the new orcs coming out


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Very very nice thanks for sharing mate  JD


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The models look great but they feel a little to bad ass to be 40k orcs. I kinds like the cartoony way the old untis were done, cause it reflects on the race as a whole. Orcs that look overly menacing just dont look right with weapons that can blow up in their face


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice models, cant wait to add them to the site!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> they look pretty cool actualy but id like to know how much they cost and what stuff you get in the kit eg power klaws and how many


10 for 25 bucks. that's what i've heard.


----------

